# Every hour = different flower :)



## thecannacove (Dec 3, 2013)

So I've just started smoking again (in September) for first time in about 11 years. A lot has changed since then. I never paid attention to strain I was smoking as I didn't know the various benefits/highs different strains would provide. Now that I started smoking again (and growing), I can see a lot has changed.

One major thing I missed was just the fucking giggles bud gave me. You know like, when your laughin at a TV that isn't even on - that kind of stupid giggles. But I noticed when I started smoking again I never got that way - until I smoked Jack Herer the other day. For some reason JH makes me really happy and agreeable while others may make me relaxed, introspective, etc.

So that's what I'm smoking tonight  But I wanna know what is everyone's favorite effect of our beloved plant, and what strain you find produces that effect best?



____________________
Follow along with me on my first grow - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/752460-1st-grow-custom-room-pineapple.html


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Dec 3, 2013)

BB xxl from ministry of cannabis is 1 of my favorites for the happy buzz. 
My friends call it trouble, cause it makes ya wanna do mischievous shit. lol


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 3, 2013)

i prefer straight sativa's or hazes. pursang haze is prolly my favorite high.


----------



## thecannacove (Dec 4, 2013)

brimck325 said:


> i prefer straight sativa's or hazes. pursang haze is prolly my favorite high.


Brick, what kind of high do you like? Head, body, hyper social, introspective, giddy, relaxed, zombie, or unconscious? 

____________________
Follow along with me on my first grow - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/752460-1st-grow-custom-room-pineapple.html


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Dec 4, 2013)

thecannacove said:


> Brick, what kind of high do you like? Head, body, hyper social, introspective, giddy, relaxed, zombie, or unconscious?
> 
> 
> All of the above lol


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 4, 2013)

i'm a head high, real thought provoking, want to get err done, get the fuck off my cloud kinda guy


----------



## thecannacove (Dec 4, 2013)

Great Lemon Skunk said:


> thecannacove said:
> 
> 
> > Brick, what kind of high do you like? Head, body, hyper social, introspective, giddy, relaxed, zombie, or unconscious?
> ...


----------



## thecannacove (Dec 4, 2013)

brimck325 said:


> get the fuck off my cloud kinda guy


We sound very much the same in this respect, lol.

____________________
Follow along with me on my first grow - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/752460-1st-grow-custom-room-pineapple.html


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 4, 2013)

Into the giggly couch lock slightly psychedelic buzzes they're the way to go..


----------



## thecannacove (Dec 4, 2013)

Letstrip said:


> Into the giggly couch lock slightly psychedelic buzzes they're the way to go..


Totally 100% agree. Now if only I could convince my wife of this, lol. She's likes the happiness and giggly-ness, lol, but doesn't share the same appreciation for couch lock contentness! She's never smoked though so.... one of these days maybe I'll get to show her first hand how wonderful it is. 

What's your strain of choice LT?

____________________
Follow along with me on my first grow - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/752460-1st-grow-custom-room-pineapple.html


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 5, 2013)

thecannacove said:


> Totally 100% agree. Now if only I could convince my wife of this, lol. She's likes the happiness and giggly-ness, lol, but doesn't share the same appreciation for couch lock contentness! She's never smoked though so.... one of these days maybe I'll get to show her first hand how wonderful it is.
> 
> What's your strain of choice LT?


Aw you defiantly have to convince her! I love being pinned down hahaha Such a great feeling! Maybe mixing a giggly happy strain with a couch lock strain in a bowl or what ever you smoke from might do well for your wife  

Anyway my favorite strain..... Well were im from it isnt legal and its hard to get weed by name but I had some *AK47 *for a really reliable source and I have to say that was some of the best shit Ive smoked! Smell filled the room, up close it smelt like mango and when I inhaled it It just tasted super smooth of mango and pine. Its a a 65/35 Sativa/Indica ratio, but shit that had me glued to the couch almost tripping haha Arm chair Olympics ive heard people say 

So id have to say that's my favorite so far


----------



## thecannacove (Dec 5, 2013)

Letstrip said:


> Aw you defiantly have to convince her! I love being pinned down hahaha Such a great feeling! Maybe mixing a giggly happy strain with a couch lock strain in a bowl or what ever you smoke from might do well for your wife
> 
> Anyway my favorite strain..... Well were im from it isnt legal and its hard to get weed by name but I had some *AK47 *for a really reliable source and I have to say that was some of the best shit Ive smoked! Smell filled the room, up close it smelt like mango and when I inhaled it It just tasted super smooth of mango and pine. Its a a 65/35 Sativa/Indica ratio, but shit that had me glued to the couch almost tripping haha Arm chair Olympics ive heard people say
> 
> So id have to say that's my favorite so far


I know lots of people that have smoked AK47 (& AK4, and have always heard good things about it, but have never smoked it personally

____________________
Follow along with me on my first grow - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/752460-1st-grow-custom-room-pineapple.html


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 5, 2013)

Gotta give it a try


----------



## thecannacove (Dec 5, 2013)

Letstrip said:


> Gotta give it a try


Next trip to the disp 

____________________
Follow along with me on my first grow - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/752460-1st-grow-custom-room-pineapple.html


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 6, 2013)

thecannacove said:


> Next trip to the disp


 Yeeeeha let me know how it goes


----------



## bluesdad (Dec 19, 2013)

A buddy of mine has been growing a strain of skunk for years .this shit is the strongest,stinkiest skunk I've ever smoked.it is really ,really high sativa,very social kinda weed.only thing is it makes you really paranoid when you smoke alone.,I'd love to cross it with some blueberry or kush to kinda take the edge off but that fucker won't come off the seeds ,can't say i blame him tho


----------



## thecannacove (Dec 19, 2013)

bluesdad said:


> A buddy of mine has been growing a strain of skunk for years .this shit is the strongest,stinkiest skunk I've ever smoked.it is really ,really high sativa,very social kinda weed.only thing is it makes you really paranoid when you smoke alone.,I'd love to cross it with some blueberry or kush to kinda take the edge off but that fucker won't come off the seeds ,can't say i blame him tho


That's too bad. I personally feel like, if you have the means (in this case genetics) to help the mj community, spread the seeds baby!

Afterthought: for the paranoia, do you mean just hyper-vigilant/easily-stalled, or fear/danger)? Just curious 

____________________
Follow along with me on my first grow - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/752460-1st-grow-custom-room-pineapple.html


----------



## bluesdad (Dec 19, 2013)

I guess more on the hyper and heartracing than fear.its the kinda bud thatafter u smoke,you think everybody knows you're high,and it makes u feel like your walking funny when you're really walking normal.it kinda makes you a lot clumsy too.


----------



## thecannacove (Dec 21, 2013)

bluesdad said:


> I guess more on the hyper and heartracing than fear.its the kinda bud thatafter u smoke,you think everybody knows you're high,and it makes u feel like your walking funny when you're really walking normal.it kinda makes you a lot clumsy too.


Ahh. That can be fun sometimes  but definitely wouldn't be a daily for me. A cross with a BB strain like you said earlier would be a great attempt to temper that hypervigilance 

____________________
Follow along with me on my first grow - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/752460-1st-grow-custom-room-pineapple.html


----------



## thecannacove (Jan 21, 2014)

Strawberry cough is my new official wake n bake bud of choice 

______________________________
Follow along with me on my first grow: https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=752460


----------



## Kush Push (Jan 21, 2014)

One guy I know always has the same stuff and if you smoke enough you will get really paranoid like looking over your shoulder kind of high which can be unpleasant.


----------



## Kush Push (Jan 21, 2014)

I smoked a strain called the purps and was so paranoid I was convinced I broke my spleen. Right now I'm growing a bunch of random seeds but they are mostly fem and coming out nice. I do have some dj shorts blueberry that I'm excited about.


----------



## thecannacove (Jan 21, 2014)

nice, you doing a grow journal? Also were you saying the strawberry cough is what he always had?


----------



## Kush Push (Jan 21, 2014)

Idk what it's called it's very skunky. But no. Should I? Im a legal patient I work with a provider


edit: I'm germinating critical auto, tiawana, and the dj. Do you know anything about tiawana?
i also have qleaner in veg


----------



## thecannacove (Jan 21, 2014)

Kush Push said:


> Idk what it's called it's very skunky. But no. Should I? Im a legal patient I work with a provider
> 
> 
> edit: I'm germinating critical auto, tiawana, and the dj. Do you know anything about tiawana?
> i also have qleaner in veg


Unfortunately I'm on my first grow and have experience with the 5 strains I'm growing. (Holland's hope, ice, g13, pineapple chunk, and special kush)

______________________________
Follow along with me on my first grow: https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=752460


----------

